# Ohio Queen Breeders / Latshaw Apiaries



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks that way............

I had an order from them back in the fall and when I went back they had vanished. I just happened to see an ad in the ABJ this morning and went to the ole puter and there they were. Or Joe anyway.

The mind tends to go reeling sometimes with the lack of information. Stupid humans!! But, hope all is well between those guys!


----------



## luigee (Nov 3, 2009)

Does he breed for Mite and disease resistance. I didn't see any mention of that on his site..

The pics of the bees look nice


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't know what all traits Joe selects for his queens. I do know he has a pet project collecting survivor drones. Do a search on here to find the thread.


----------



## digdan (May 8, 2009)

Im looking for an apiary to sell honey in Ohio. Got a friend in the Cincinnati / Athens Area looking to buy in bulk for mead.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi everyone,

luigee, I am frequently asked this very question and have needed to update my website for some time now, which I did this morning. 

I work very hard to reduce or eliminate all treatments from my operation. It is a challenge! My goal is to produce a healthy and productive bee. Most of my customers are commercial beekeepers and their requirements may be slightly different than someone wintering in the far north. Regardless, I utilize the same rigid standards for evaluating all of my stock. But, I cannot say all of the lines meet my expectations yet.

Disease and mite resistance is a very complicated issue, involving management, environment and genetics. 

I am hesitant to call my bees resistant to anything, even though they are performing very well with minimal treatment for Varroa when necessary. My hesitancy comes from the constantly changing landscape of genetics and beekeeping. We never know what the next challenge will be or how our bees will face that challenge!

Best regards,
Joe


----------



## acbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Joe, who are some queen producers that are currently offering queens with your genetics?

thanks,

Aaron


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Aaron,

Hawaiian Queen Company, Olivarez Honey bees and Miksa Honey Farms, Merrimack Valley Apiaries.

Hawaiian queen uses only my Aurea line.

OHB uses my Karnica line along with other Carniolan lines

Miksa has some of my Aurea line.

Merrimack uses my Aurea line in the nucs they sell.

The majority of the beekeepers I work with produce queens for their own private operation or don't sell to the general beekeeping public.

Hope this helps,
Joe


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We purchased some of the Aureas from Miksa last spring and already have our initial order in for this coming spring. We were very happy with them.
Sheri


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

Evening joe
I am using Carniolan queens at present but being in the uk it is difficult to get NW Carniolans do you know of a source, I know Kona export to UK but what are their Carniolan strain, I rear queens in uk and am looking to increase my gene pool
regards
kev


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Kev,

I believe Kona uses NWC, but I am not certain.

Joe


----------



## olympic (Aug 20, 2006)

How did you get NWC in the UK? 
Olympic


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Olympic
most of our carniolan queens in uk are imported from there homeland in Slovenia.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Kona was getting Semen from Sue NWC a few years back


----------



## olympic (Aug 20, 2006)

Beebreeder has stated elsewhere that he uses NWC in the UK. If the bees are from Slovenia then they are not NWC are they. Importation of bees/queens from the continental USA into the EU is prohibited.
Best regards
Oly


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

beebreeder said:


> Evening joe
> I am using Carniolan queens at present but being in the uk it is difficult to get NW Carniolans do you know of a source, I know Kona export to UK but what are their Carniolan strain, I rear queens in uk and am looking to increase my gene pool
> regards
> kev


Olympic.
perhaps i have read it wrong,but it looks to me as if this says i am using carniolan, and getting NWC is difficult in uk. Do you see something i can't,being this is the only post.

>>Beebreeder has stated elsewhere that he uses NWC in the UK.<

Please point me to where he states this.

But we do import NWC from Hawaii
Below is link to one supplier in the uk of NWC.
http://www.kemble-bees.com/leaflets/KBS_Queens_2009.pdf


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry to have caused confusion, my queens are carniolan, and have read a lot from Sue Cobey, hence my question, we can import from kona but not US. I am also thinking of b/fast as they have all the carni plus points but non of there bad points (swarminess) so am just after info, again sorry to have caused confusion.


----------



## olympic (Aug 20, 2006)

If you link to the Kona site you can see that there is NO mention of NWC and as far as I know it is not permitted to import queens into Hawaii from the continental USA so as to maintain the Aethina tumida/AHB free status - correct?
http://www.konaqueen.com/carniolan.html
Beebreeder posted on a UK beekeeping forum that he was using NWC - the posting now appears to have disappeared!
Beebreeder: if you have imported NWC direct from the continental US, then be aware that this is illegal and could endanger beekeeping in the EU. Do I have to involve DEFRA/FERA in this? You ought to ask KBS where he gets his NWC from - there might be a source, of which I am unaware, that can provide the necessary health certificates. 
Oly.


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

olympic
I have no intention of importing queens, I am just trying to do some research and thought beesource would be a good source of info


----------



## olympic (Aug 20, 2006)

OK fine! No problem then.
Oly


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Is gus rouse not the guy at Kona queens.which we import to uk.

Post 23 by Rob mountain.


My choice for NWC would be Pat Heitkam. He and his son Russell are doing a great job. Gus Rouse also has very good NWC stock.




http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198825&page=3


----------



## olympic (Aug 20, 2006)

<<Gus Rouse also has very good NWC stock.>>
How come it doesn't say so on his website? They are not advertised as NWC but just as 
carnica - which could mean anything!
I suppose you could call them Carniolians from the New World, for reasons I have given above it is not permitted to export queens from the continental US to Hawaii.
The question remains - where does KBS in the UK get his so called NWC from? 
Oly


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

From Hawaii i suppose,thats what it says on the website,same as some others i know of in the uk. I cannot import queens from Russia,primorsky,but some here in the uk have them,research i think they call it.

ps..
> Beebreeder posted on a UK beekeeping forum that he was using NWC - the posting now appears to have disappeared!<

Incorrect, it has not dissapeared.

Update...Kona do have NWC, according to this mail just recieved from them.

We sell a hybrid NWC. Our breeder queens are pure NWC, but the queens we raise off of these breeders are naturally mated with our Italian line.


----------

